# Colombia support group



## Felipe Restrepo (Oct 11, 2015)

Just wondering if there is anybody from Colombia in this forums that would like just to chat or something, not to be so lonely
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Diego18 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello felipe, I´m diego and im from colombia aswell, and if you want to talk with me or something like that you can reply this please. Have a nice day.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not Colombian but I just wanted to say that Colombian girls are very beautiful. Colombian and Puerto Rican girls, damn.


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

Nooo so close... D: Im a neighbour from ecuador...


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

HOLA!
Yo soy Colombiano pero vivo y creci en EEUU
Tienes un Skype Felipe?


----------

